# mysql 5.4.1 blocked by mysql 5.0.84



## ketema (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a situation where I want to install mysql-server-5.4.1 from ports, but when I went to install I found I could not because it needed the corresponding mysql-client which was blocked because other packages such as php5-mysql-5.2.10 depended on the 5.0.84 version.  I would like to know how to completely upgrade to 5.4 even on the dependent ports?
I read the portupgrade man page and tried to use the -r option like so:
portupgrade -r mysql-client-5.0.84
portupgrade -r mysql-client-5.4.1

to no effect, it just exited with no output.  Is there a way to upgrade the 5.0.84 client to 5.4.1 and recursively the dependent packages as well ?

Thanks


----------



## vivek (Sep 2, 2009)

My advice don't do it. Sooner or later it is going to happen again. It is better to use stable release.


----------



## ketema (Sep 2, 2009)

OK so I looked up stable release from mysql website and it says its 5.1. is the generally available release.
This is a first install on this server and there is no data in concern.  is 5.0.84 considered the stable branch on FreeBSD ?  Why is it when I use the 

portupgrade -r -o mysql-client-5.0.84 mysql-client-5.1.36

command i get no output it just exits ?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2009)

A really easy way to solve this would be to run each mysql in it's own jail. That way they can never interfere.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2009)

ketema said:
			
		

> Why is it when I use the
> 
> [cmd=]portupgrade -r -o mysql-client-5.0.84 mysql-client-5.1.36[/cmd]
> 
> command i get no output it just exits ?



It's the wrong syntax. See [cmd=]grep 'portupgrade -o' /usr/ports/UPDATING[/cmd] for working examples.


----------



## ketema (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot, that UPGRADE file explained it perfectly and I understand the syntax now.

portupgrade -vrfo databases/mysql51-client mysql-client 

is what worked.


----------

